# Asmosdus lustro stabilized wood mod



## Kiai (2/11/20)

I see 3fvape is have a huge discount on the copper and brass mods. In a group buy this could b3 yours for less the R2000.

https://www.3fvape.com/vv-vw-mod/47..._query=Asmodus+lustro&results=21#.X6AAby1HmhA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/11/20)

Still a sh1tload of money for a mod

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## CashKat88 (2/11/20)

Kiai said:


> I see 3fvape is have a huge discount on the copper and brass mods. In a group buy this could b3 yours for less the R2000.
> 
> https://www.3fvape.com/vv-vw-mod/47..._query=Asmodus+lustro&results=21#.X6AAby1HmhA
> 
> View attachment 212433


Besides cooper and brass, Its a Kodama version of the mod which means its a Stabwood mod too and at a really good price, although the Lustro has had a mixed reception amongst the community because of that "wave you hand in-front of the mod to change settings and wattage" feature its still a damn good price for a kodama Stabwood mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kiai (2/11/20)

Wood is the cheapest way to get a mod that is different from the next one. Further when you get stabilized wood with resin you get a bigger difference. To buy a small 40*49*110mm of stabilized wood is around R800 plus R600 for delivery cost. If this is compared to expensive hardwood for your home you can get some perspective. On the picture is 2 mods I am working on. On the left is Rose and Beech wood both cost around R24000 for a cube so this small piece for a single battery mod is R5 while the piece on the right is stabilized without much patterns for R250 or an exotic piece for R1300.

I cannot comment on the quality of the Asmodus but you will struggle to make it for this cost or get a stab wood mod for this cost. Still a large expense.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Informative 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Paul33 (2/11/20)

Kiai said:


> Wood is the cheapest way to get a mod that is different from the next one. Further when you get stabilized wood with resin you get a bigger difference. To buy a small 40*49*110mm of stabilized wood is around R800 plus R600 for delivery cost. If this is compared to expensive hardwood for your home you can get some perspective. On the picture is 2 mods I am working on. On the left is Rose and Beech wood both cost around R24000 for a cube so this small piece for a single battery mod is R5 while the piece on the right is stabilized without much patterns for R250 or an exotic piece for R1300.
> 
> I cannot comment on the quality of the Asmodus but you will struggle to make it for this cost or get a stab wood mod for this cost. Still a large expense.
> View attachment 212446


Those look awesome @Kiai

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------

